# Help me with my PC please ver. 2.0



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

I finished installing all the new stuff I got from newegg and now I find myself with one last problem...

My PC is dark... XD

This is the way my PC now looks:

*Font Pannel:*

Closed - Day









Closed - Night









Open - Day










*Side Panel:*

Closed - Night









Closed - Dusk (forgot to turn on all lights, lol)









Open - Semi-Light










*Back Pannel:*

Closed? - Day? XD









Zoomed In


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

*Inside:*

Fans and Wire Work









2 Empty PCI and 1 Empty PCIe x1 Slot(s)









Wire Work and PSU









Empty of Doom









Empty of Doom 2









Hard Drives (2 SATA)










I was wondering if there is a way to give more life to my PC somehow.
A friend of mine told me about "Flourecent Tubes" but I dont know wich one to get and wich ones would work for my PC.

My 2 colors: Green or Blue.

Any Comments accepted ^_^

For all images and original images Go Here


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

They're called Cold Cathode Tubes - you should be able to order them.

There are other things you can do to brighten the inside of your case, such as LED cabling and fans.


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

I didnt think of this but having lights there will consume more light too right?
Having those "Cold Cathode Tubes", will it consume energy?
Do they last long?


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Im finding myself with a BIGGER problem now...

My HDTV just arived and it seems that everything works fine EXEPT
I MUST update my BIOS in order to install the drivers for my graphics card...

Here is something I just got.
Is a fully detailed log of my my BIOS:



> Program: eSupport.com BIOS Agent Version 3.61
> BIOS Date: 11/16/04
> BIOS Type: American Megatrends
> BIOS ID: 63-0400-000040-00101111-111604-I915-A0112001
> ...


Im trying to update my bios but I cant find a way to update it since my motherboard is NOT listed on Asus website.

the words: PTGD-VX is encripted on y motherboard....

Again:
The PC i currently have is this: Sony VIO Digital Studio PCV-RS720G


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

My BIOS is now up-to-date but I still get the driver installing error...

I cant get to install any working driver for my Nvidia7950GT x_x


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Are you installing the driver from the cd or from the website? Did you remove your old driver in VGA mode with antivirus turned off?

Nice case btw, thermaltake makes a cold cathode with an adjustable sound sensitivity so your case will flash to music.


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow, that sounds like a really good one.

Yes, I did follow all the right steps to follow.
*Disabling onboard
*Using Driver Cleaner Pro (multiple times)
*Using multiple driver version from Nvidia and my CD
*Updating my BIOS
I may just need to buy a new mobo.
Im selling my RAM sticks now so It can help me buying a decent or good mobo.

Question:
Like I said before, Im selling my RAM sticks, that is so I can buy 184pin ones.
And therefore getting an Up-To-Date mobo.
Will I be able to use my processor with a new mobo?
I am SOOO NOT WILLING to buy a Intel Core Pro 2 now that costs over $1000, specially now that I just spend a fortunbe on this PC...

I dont know wich one to get though, I cannot make a difference on speed and such... I have about $400 to spend on this mobo.
I just want it to have:
*PCIe x16 slot for my video card, maybe 2 if I decide to get a SLI.
*24 pin power connector.
*A PCI slot so I can get a good sound card in the future (I have a surround sound).
*Something that can handle over 2GB of RAM (So I dont need to but a new mobo in case I need to go over 2GB).

People tell me to buy an Asus, but when I ask them "wich one?" they all go <Silent>


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well core 2 duos (conroes) from intel arent that expensive .... u can get the 6300 for 190 bucks and it will be faster then any other solution besides the bigger brother of it.

for 400 dollar budget id go with an intel 6300 and either a DFI Infinity 975x/g or a different Asus solution(socket 775 and supporting core 2 duos)

the cold cathodes will consume energy or power what ever u like to call it but it wont be much and u usually have a switch to turn em on and off.


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Ill google this "DFI Infinity 975x/g".
Thanks.

About the lights... Is there a good-reliable website where I can buy these things from?
I always use newegg.com but they dont sell there.
And I would never, EVER shop on Ebay again after my 2 scams in a row.


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

:::EDIT::: <-- I cant....

I looked up for it:



From what I can see this mobo is just perfect for all the things I have and is a +1 for this case.
*This case supports 4HDD slots, that one has 4 HDD pins.
*8GB of RAM does not sound bad at all in case I want to upgrade in the future.
*2 PCIe x16 :jackson: 
*6 Expansion slots total, this one has 7, but heck, the GC takes place of 2 itself XD.

I have questions now:
*I see "24 pin ATX power connector" and "8 Pin CPU Power connector".
Does this mean I have to connect both, or do I only need to connect one of them?, if so, wich one? the 24 or the 8?

*I see "CPU Socket: LGA 775".
Is that what you meant by "775 Socket"?

*I see "CPU Type: Intel Core 2 Extreme/Core 2 Duo/Pentium EE/Pentium".
Does this mean my CPU, a 3.8GHz w/ HT Pentium 4 is NOT supported?. and in case I sold this 3.8GHz, will I be able to use my old Pentium 4 3.0GHz w/ HT CPU on it?.
Im planning to get a better CPU in the future, but Im a lil low on budget now so I was wondering If I can use my current one on this...

This is what I dont like about this board so far:
*The power connector is all the way to the opposite side of my Power Supply, meaning cables will show now across the board...
*If I happen to use the second PCIe x16 slot, the PCIe x4 slot will turn unable to be used since these graphics cards take huge ammount of space on the board.
But since I dont have anything to put on a PCIe x4 slot now I guess this is no big deal. ^_^ (Look at pictures I took from my PC to understand what Im talking about)

I just hope that if I ever want to update the BIOS on this board I wont have to go trough so much trouble as I did with this mobo. (my current one).

Overall Im happy with this mobo but Ill try to do a lil more research on it since I dont want something that will turn to be crappy next year... (2 months from now).
I personally think a mobo shouldnt be changed so often like RAM since they can last longer ^_^;. - But thats just me?.

Any extra feedbacks would be really really nice. Thanks


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

1. the PSU 24 pin and 8 pin are seperate power connectors and i believe you need to connect both. Make sure u have such an 8 pin connector on the PSU.

another motherboard that might be attractive for you is the ASRock eSATA2 ConroeXfire or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813135026 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131032


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

I found a problem...
This MB does NOT support my current video card...

Look Here

:::EDIT:::
This was refering your first reply.
I will look up into those 2 links now.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

go with this asus one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131032
supports SLI and also ur intel


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh GOD!
Ill look up to this closely now.
So Far I found 1 essential thing missing, but its easily fixed.

I have surround sound system so a "Optical Output" would have been great, buying a new soundcard can fix this though...


:::EDIT:::

I see that this mobo is a "P5NSLI"
Only "P5ND2SLI" are supported...

Maybe this guy's bigger brother?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131071
uber motherboard might be a little expensive these boards should support the 7950gx2 fine but not sure as they arent in the nvidia database.

id go with a mobo sporting the nforce5 or pentium 965 chipset as those will support the conroe cpu's


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

I think I found one : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131031

Ill try to look for more.

If you find anything weird about this please let me know.

:::EDIT:::
WOOT!
Ill look up the one you just posted, maybe its better, tehehe

:::EDIT:::
The Nvidia website only shows the "P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe" version as compartible...
Not that one


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well the one i posted is the best of the best IMO and the price well shows that its really good.

the issue with the one u posted is that its an Nforce4 chipset wich wont allow you to upgrade to the Conroe CPU's


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Yea, but will it support my video card?
Thats the problem ^_^;


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

it "should" send nvidia and email and ask directly i dont trust online databases usually they are outdated.


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

yea... the only problem is that Nvidia's "Email Problems" page is not working x_X


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Ive decided it.
Im going to get THIS ONE

If my video card acts up I might as well die using an integrated video card.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

personally i think itl work fine


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

one thing about the original topic, cold cathodes use power inverters that dirty up whatever line theyre on cause theyre cheap, so avoid putting a cold cathode on the same line as your video card/hard drives, use on the line with fans.


----------

